

USGBC Sued Over LEED Program - tessant
http://www.solarfeeds.com/energy-boom/14784-usgbc-sued-over-leed-program

======
brudgers
There is some merit to the claim that LEED doesn't save energy because it is
based on analysis of the building's design and specifications rather than the
energy performance of the building after occupancy.

In other words, certification is based on what was done before the building
was used. If the occupants are uncomfortable and adjust the thermostats or the
photovoltiac systems don't adequately power the lights or the motorized solar
shades fail after two years the rating is unaffected.

